# The macro photography



## lalo133 (Nov 2, 2012)

...  Generally, the use of the macro is to photograph flowers or insects. But I use the macro scale models to photograph. And photographing dioramas with these pieces. The botany and photographing bugs, they do it with the macro. But modelers also use the macro and can search for a game between the prospect and sizes.
I'll show some pictures of my website.
------------------------------------


-------------------------------------

--------------------------------------
ZURRIBULLI, madelman, monigote
--------------------------------------

  To see more photographs of scale models made &#8203;&#8203;macro go ..:
------------------------------------------------------------
- Enter my website.
- Scale 1/10.
- Website: N.W.M.P.  /    Tramperos del canada.
------------------------------------ Sincerely ... Jorge.


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 2, 2012)

These are pretty good shots...  I like both of them, as well as your approach to macro photography!


----------



## Railphotog (Nov 8, 2012)

I do a fair amount of model photography, but don't consider it macro photography, just close ups using a wide angle lens:






The penny gives the scale, the building is 10 inches square, shot it using a Tamron 11-18mm lens at 11mm and f/22.


----------



## cannpope (Nov 8, 2012)

^^^^ THAT IS AWESOME! ^^^^


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 8, 2012)

That penny really puts it into perspective, doesn't it!  AWESOME (post more!)


----------



## Trav161 (Nov 12, 2012)

I love the concept you are using with Macro photography and Models ,very intresting . Great photographs by the way


----------



## lalo133 (Jul 20, 2013)

...    More dioramas playing with sizes and perspective.
  Enter my website and see different videos of dioramas that tell exciting adventures. ..:
--------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------

----------------------------------------------

------------------------------------

ZURRIBULLI, madelman, monigote
--------------------------------------- Sincerely... Jorge.


----------



## HL45 (Jul 20, 2013)

Wonderful!! Nice work!


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 20, 2013)

This is one of the most interesting posts I have seen yet. Very cool


----------



## lalo133 (Aug 2, 2013)

...   Thank you for your co comenterios photography. I edited a video work dioramas. This is a "Photovideo" a thrilling horror adventure that tells in dioramas with figures, a terrifying experience that will have a group of cavers. Video with an interesting photography, music and narration by photographs.
To play this video of dioramas go ...:
--------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------
ZURRIBULLI, madelman, monigote
------------------------------------------------ 
- Enter my website.
- Scale 1/10.
- Website: CIENCIA FICCION. / Chupacabras (Espeleiologia) / Photovideo.
------------------------------------------------------------------- Jorge.


----------

